# What intelligent pets these dogs are!



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

We have had a beautiful puppy Whisky for almost 3 weeks. She is still a lot of work but it's so rewarding. 
Her toilet training is going okay. Yesterday I bought bells for the back door because she often paws at the door if she needs out and if I'm not watching I miss it! After only showing her a couple of times she has worked it out! She has also realised that she gets a small treat after she has performed outside so now she seems to be doing a short pee for a treat and when she has finished the treat goes off and does another pee! Far too clever, I'm going to have to watch this one! 

I obviously want her to still go outside to poo and pee but what do I do about her new habit of being too clever? I already split the small treat in half, I'm now splitting into 4!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She has the poodle brain. Rufus was exactly like that, the next step is wilful disobedience. He'd deliberately do things he knew he was not to do and then look at me because he knew I'd redirect him with a treat.  The only solution I found was a growly gutteral "agghhh" sound for misbehaviour, that and keeping him on a houselead so I could thwart his efforts. I was taught to switch the food treat for verbal praise soon after they've learned what it is you want them to do. Otherwise you'll have a dog who works for food, not for the joy of pleasing you (which in Rufus's case means if I make mummy happy she'll throw my ball.).


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ha Ha! She's already learning how easy it is to train You.  These little dogs are very clever.


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

I think she has me! I think she maybe trouble!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

They are very intelligent indeed. Sammy would do the exact same thing though not when he was 3 weeks old lol. This one has learnt early too early. Sammy is now 2. I added a patio pet door at the back door which opens up to the yard. But he still knows how to get his treats.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Mine has similar smarts, she knows I want a Pee & Poo out of her in the AM, but when it's cold she wants in ASAP so last two days have been short poos just to get back inside where she has finished... Oh I'm getting wise to her antics.

Also figured out that she can slide the room barrier (rather than pushing/pulling on it) for it to open so I'll be buying something better tonight.

Although voice commands (her name) is still shaky, once you get her attention hand commands are about 80% effective and after two days she will not sit and down without treats about 50% of the time. Once she gets a treat it jumps up to 80% because you now have her full attention.


----------

